# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  studime ne amerike

## leonso guraj

si mund te vazhdoj studimet universitare ne amerike ? cfare procedurash duhet te ndjek dhe ca provimesh duhet te jap ?  po ne rast se p.sh un dua te vazhdoj studimet per inxhineri ndertimi ca duhet te bej me anglishten n.q.s nuk e di ne ate nivel sa duhet per studime ne inxhineri? mundet qe kur te vete ne amerike mos te filloj direkt universitetin por si fillim te me jen sugjeruar kurse te posacme per anglisht qe te arrij nivelin e duhur ?

----------


## mia@

Me aq sa di une, fillimisht do japesh nje provim, "Placement test"qe percakton nivelin tend ne gjuhe dhe Math. Qe andej pastaj, ne varesi te rezultatit do te keshillojne cfare duhet te marresh, nese ke nevoje per klasa ESL( English as a  Second  Language)  dhe sa te tilla. Varet nga universiteti ku vete. Meqe s'je shume mire ne gjuhe te keshilloj ndonje Community College fillimish pastaj me vone pasi te marresh nje numer te caktuar creditesh transferohesh ne nje universitet tjeter qe ofron degen tende. Vetem se duhet te mbash nje mesatare jo shume te ulet. Nota C e lart qe te transferohesh apo te fitosh burse nga shteti. Te uroj fat e suksese!

----------

leonso guraj (14-02-2015)

----------


## leonso guraj

Shum faleminderit! Por  provim per cilen gjuhe do jap fillimisht , dhe provimi ne math jepet ne shqip apo ne anglisht ?  community college cfare ofron eshte per ndonje dege te caktuar apo thjeshte per permisim te gjuhes angleze ?

----------


## mia@

> Shum faleminderit! Por  provim per cilen gjuhe do jap fillimisht , dhe provimi ne math jepet ne shqip apo ne anglisht ?  community college cfare ofron eshte per ndonje dege te caktuar apo thjeshte per permisim te gjuhes angleze ?


Cdo gje ne Anglisht. Per math mos ki frike shume qe eshte ne Anglisht se eshte matematike shume e thjesht. Po dite si i thone ne Anglisht: mbledh, zbres, pjesetoj, shumezoj, perqindje, thyese, drejtez, perimeter, ... e figurat e trupat gjeometrike do e kesh te lehte. Me mire ke per te dal ne math po ishe mire ne matematike, se ne gjuhe. Edhe po s'dole mire thjesht do te japin te marresh nje klase Math. 
Community college jane shkolla  me programe  dy-vjecare por mund te futesh fillimisht ne to te marresh ca klasa gjuhe apo ndonje klase tjeter qe hyjne te formimi i pergjithshem, pastaj transferohesh ne nje universitet 4 vjecar qe afron diplomen e universitetit ne degen qe do ti. Duhet te ruash nje mesatare jo shume te ulet, me note "C" e lart qe te transferohesh apo fitosh ndihme nga shteti per klasat.

----------

leonso guraj (15-02-2015)

----------


## leonso guraj

ok ! shume faleminderit !

----------

